# Huge Buck wounded with Bow - Killed weeks later



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a picture of a buck a buddy of mine sent me, the guy made a high shot on him with his bow and stuck him in the Backstrap, the deer ran off. The buck came back to the same feeder nine days later with the arrow still in him and got the picture on his game camera. He finally got a shot on him with his muzzle loader a couple weeks later and killed him. By then the buck had finally been able to get the arrow out of his back. The buck scored in the low 180's and weighed 220 lbs. This buck was killed up in Good Ole Oklahoma, where they Grow them BIG Naturally! Some guys have All the Luck!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

What kind of bow only gets a couple inches of penetration? Unless its worked its way back out that far.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Sure glad his was able to close the deal on such a wonderful buck. Yes sir.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm terrible at game cams...I would've never guessed that buck weighed 220#...nice buck..


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Nice deer !*

Glad it was harvested , used to bow hunt in Michigan years ago shot two deer with a bow , my max range was 20 yards , I believe bow hunting takes more nerves of steal to have animals that close and being able to follow thru with the shot ! I have made marginal shots with gun and still harvested the deer , with a bow you have to be more accurate . Just my own opinion not bashing bow hunting at all I know they have shot grizzly bear and elephant with bow so they are great weapons . I hate to see deer not get recovered with Any weapon .

Man they have big deer up there !:texasflag


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Great deer, congrats to him.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

True archers don't pick up a firearm. Nice deer but he should of stuck with the bow.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> What kind of bow only gets a couple inches of penetration? Unless its worked its way back out that far.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


Probably not the bow but the broadhead!!
Maybe a rage???:headknock


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

Awesome story congrats to him on a great deer.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

some guys have all the luck? he makes a bad shot with his stick and makes the poor buck suffer for a couple of weeks before finally closing the deal with a rifle. ya some luck ...


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Great story and a nice buck glad your buddy finally got him!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Agreed, probably a mechanical head...

OP Can you ask your bud and find out for us?



sqiggy said:


> Probably not the bow but the broadhead!!
> Maybe a rage???:headknock


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Wounded Buck*

As hunters, we take great pains to kill our animals cleanly. Despite our best efforts, sometimes the above happens. If you hunt long enough and take enough shots at animals, it will probably happen to you too. I would not criticize the hunter unless you knew he took a poor percentage shot, or did not do all in his power to recover the animal. I am glad the hunter was able to dispatch the deer, by whatever method. Deer are some tough critters. 
BB


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Prolly a rage.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

BigBuck said:


> As hunters, we take great pains to kill our animals cleanly. Despite our best efforts, sometimes the above happens. If you hunt long enough and take enough shots at animals, it will probably happen to you too. I would not criticize the hunter unless you knew he took a poor percentage shot, or did not do all in his power to recover the animal. I am glad the hunter was able to dispatch the deer, by whatever method. Deer are some tough critters.
> BB


RIGHT ON!!!!

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

A hand sharpened Zwickey black diamond Eskimo wouldn't have stopped 2 inches in, even if it hit bone. These gimmick heads everybody is so in love with these days are pure garbage, because the penetration just isn't there if you hit bone (even a rib). That shot was above the spine so it doesn't matter as far as lethality, but at least a good COC head would've passed through and not caused the deer to suffer with pain every time he tried to move through cover and shift that arrow. Most people get too hung up on chronograph speed and not enough on penetration. Heavier arrows, good quality COC blades, tons of practice in real hunting scenarios, and reasonable shot distances equals dead deer...punching paper at set distances with ultra-light arrows and overdraws equals dead paper. I'd be willing to bet that buck jumped the string (actually went straight down at the shot) due to a very fast, VERY loud set-up, and thus the high hit. A long, heavy log of an arrow will do more to reduce shot noise than 10 silencers lining your string, and when it gets there it goes through. Rant is over, I just hate tiny ultra-light arrows and mechanical heads...learn to judge range and learn to shoot.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry that pic of a buck with an arrow wagging around in his back elicited a visceral reaction in me.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> What kind of bow only gets a couple inches of penetration? Unless its worked its way back out that far.
> 
> http://tapatalk.com/m?id=10


I've see lots of those photos going around by email. They are photoshopped.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Category5 said:


> A hand sharpened Zwickey black diamond Eskimo wouldn't have stopped 2 inches in, even if it hit bone. These gimmick heads everybody is so in love with these days are pure garbage, because the penetration just isn't there if you hit bone (even a rib). That shot was above the spine so it doesn't matter as far as lethality, but at least a good COC head would've passed through and not caused the deer to suffer with pain every time he tried to move through cover and shift that arrow. Most people get too hung up on chronograph speed and not enough on penetration. Heavier arrows, good quality COC blades, tons of practice in real hunting scenarios, and reasonable shot distances equals dead deer...punching paper at set distances with ultra-light arrows and overdraws equals dead paper. I'd be willing to bet that buck jumped the string (actually went straight down at the shot) due to a very fast, VERY loud set-up, and thus the high hit. A long, heavy log of an arrow will do more to reduce shot noise than 10 silencers lining your string, and when it gets there it goes through. Rant is over, I just hate tiny ultra-light arrows and mechanical heads...learn to judge range and learn to shoot.


This ^^^^^^^!!!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Saw this on MSN today, looks like a button buck??

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/11/10/new-jersey-biologists-remove-arrow-from-young-deer-head/


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

If the pic is real, I think that he hit the spine, but did not break it. I think this could even happen with a Zwickey (what I shoot, but you would have a better chance for sure).

I am very glad he finished the job. I bet he was sick about the poor shot, I know I would have been. If I would have wounded the animal, I would kill it with any weapon I can. I bow hunt all season, but for finishing a bad shot, hand me a rifle. I hate for the animal to suffer because I screwed up.

I always say, I would rather miss low....than hit high!


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Category5 said:


> A hand sharpened Zwickey black diamond Eskimo wouldn't have stopped 2 inches in, even if it hit bone. These gimmick heads everybody is so in love with these days are pure garbage, because the penetration just isn't there if you hit bone (even a rib). That shot was above the spine so it doesn't matter as far as lethality, but at least a good COC head would've passed through and not caused the deer to suffer with pain every time he tried to move through cover and shift that arrow. Most people get too hung up on chronograph speed and not enough on penetration. Heavier arrows, good quality COC blades, tons of practice in real hunting scenarios, and reasonable shot distances equals dead deer...punching paper at set distances with ultra-light arrows and overdraws equals dead paper. I'd be willing to bet that buck jumped the string (actually went straight down at the shot) due to a very fast, VERY loud set-up, and thus the high hit. A long, heavy log of an arrow will do more to reduce shot noise than 10 silencers lining your string, and when it gets there it goes through. Rant is over, I just hate tiny ultra-light arrows and mechanical heads...learn to judge range and learn to shoot.


You CoC broadhead faithfuls crack me up. Shoot a compound bow, drop away rest, release, etc. but bash everything mechanical broadhead. You make me lulz.

Ever heard the Indian and arrow story? :cop:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Chunky- sure looks high for a spine hit.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Chunky- sure looks high for a spine hit.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


Really? Hum, I went back and looked again. It looks to me like it is in the top of the spine. I tried to imagine cutting the backstraps off that buck and that ridge that runs up above the ribs....it looks like to me it is in that. Which would make sense to me as the big artery and spinal cord are more vulnerable from lower.

If that arrow didn't hit bone, I don't care what kind of bow, arrow, broadhead you are shooting....it would go right through if it only hit meat. That arrow hit something solid, and that could only be spine. IMO.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

blow up said:


> You CoC broadhead faithfuls crack me up. Shoot a compound bow, drop away rest, release, etc. but bash everything mechanical broadhead. You make me lulz.
> 
> Ever heard the Indian and arrow story? :cop:


I shoot a 59# Bob Lee take down recurve, but if I did shoot a compound it would be with heavy sticks and COC heads that I sharpened myself until they shaved my left forearm bare. What was your point?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Chunky said:


> Really? Hum, I went back and looked again. It looks to me like it is in the top of the spine. I tried to imagine cutting the backstraps off that buck and that ridge that runs up above the ribs....it looks like to me it is in that. Which would make sense to me as the big artery and spinal cord are more vulnerable from lower.
> 
> If that arrow didn't hit bone, I don't care what kind of bow, arrow, broadhead you are shooting....it would go right through if it only hit meat. That arrow hit something solid, and that could only be spine. IMO.


You are way more in tune with bow hunting and deer hunting in general than me, just seemed high. The picture u show, shows different.

I've hit a deer in the spine at 12 years old and the out come was way different. Just seems odd that a grown man shooting a full size bow didnt at least, sever the spine...

I easily see your point and wasnt in any way calling you out. The top part of bone could have stopped that arrow. Still odd to me that it only got that much penetration.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> You are way more in tune with bow hunting and deer hunting in general than me, just seemed high. The picture u show, shows different.
> 
> I've hit a deer in the spine at 12 years old and the out come was way different. Just seems odd that a grown man shooting a full size bow didnt at least, sever the spine...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. I did not think you were "calling me out".

I just thought I would explain what my thought process was. In any case, even if you had disagreed with me. Not a problem, that is why we come here to have discussions and communicate.

It's all good.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Another thing nobody has mentioned is arrow weight. People are often shooting light carbon arrow with light heads. While this gives you a flatter flight, it really robs you of kinetic energy needed for when you hit something hard. 

Beautiful buck by the way


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

How the hell is the arrow still stuck in the backbone and not broken off? I shot a nice ten point with a broadhead stuck in his backbone for 4 years according to the hunters before me. The bone grew through the vented blade on the head and he was running with no sign of injury.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Chunky said:


> Another thing nobody has mentioned is arrow weight. People are often shooting light carbon arrow with light heads. While this gives you a flatter flight, it really robs you of kinetic energy needed for when you hit something hard.
> 
> Beautiful buck by the way


To an extent. I shoot 85 grain mechs., with as short of a carbon arrow I can. 
I've had complete pass through on animals shot out to 44 yards while cutting 2 ribs and only making 292 fps. Everything, in my opinion, is luck of the draw including; how alert or "amped" up is the animal, what time of year ( coincides with the first), distance, how many other animals are present, angle, and others affect the final outcome of harvest.
We all (i hope)do the best we can and we all have set limits on how and where we shoot. I have mine, and suspect they don't align with quite a few others on here.
Although, I will say; a few years back, a friend made a bad shot on a "cull" the second to the last weekend of bow season.
Two weeks later, my bride encountered him along with an animal that would have been her best ever at a feeder. She chose the wounded animal. To put him out of his misery, as she could see the swelling and infection from 150 yards out with her scope. Only the hams and the back third of the back strap was edible upon cleaninghwell:

Â©


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Bow hunters = wounded deer
I know a lot of y'all are good. But the majority are just guys tryin to get a jump on the season and don't practice near enough. That's just the leases I've been on. I've helped track a lot of wounded deer. I've seen guys that can't hit a bail of hay. But think they can hit a deer out of a darn tree


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

utap1 said:


> Bow hunters = wounded deer
> I know a lot of y'all are good. But the majority are just guys tryin to get a jump on the season and don't practice near enough. That's just the leases I've been on. I've helped track a lot of wounded deer. I've seen guys that can't hit a bail of hay. But think they can hit a deer out of a darn tree


As much as I'd like to argue that, I can't.
But, I wholly disagree on your opening sentence.

Â©


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

utap1 said:


> Bow hunters = wounded deer
> I know a lot of y'all are good. But the majority are just guys tryin to get a jump on the season and don't practice near enough. That's just the leases I've been on. I've helped track a lot of wounded deer. I've seen guys that can't hit a bail of hay. But think they can hit a deer out of a darn tree


Irresponsible hunters=wounded deer

Doesn't matter what weapon they use.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Irresponsible hunters=wounded deer
> 
> Doesn't matter what weapon they use.


That sums it up well. I'm outta this one before I get banneded

Â©


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Irresponsible hunters=wounded deer

Doesn't matter what weapon they use.

*RIGHT ON THE MONEY!!!*


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Baffin Bay said:


> True archers don't pick up a firearm. Nice deer but he should of stuck with the bow.


 Maybe "archers" don't but bowhunters do.


----------



## Trash2 (Jun 26, 2013)

Weird things can happen, killed a nice buck my cousin shot about a month prior. He shoots a PSE @ #70 and a muzzy broadhead. We trailed it and there was blood everywhere for 3-400yds. Thought surely it would be dead. A month or so past and I killed it, the wound had more or less healed over but a found his muzzy wedged into the vertebrae while pulling off the backstraps. His shot was inside 30yds also and we still bring it up occasionally when discussing "odd" hunting stories etc


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Chunky said:


> Another thing nobody has mentioned is arrow weight. People are often shooting light carbon arrow with light heads. While this gives you a flatter flight, it really robs you of kinetic energy needed for when you hit something hard.
> 
> Beautiful buck by the way


I believe I mentioned this extensively and somewhat angrily


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Category5 said:


> I believe I mentioned this extensively and somewhat angrily


Yup, I stand corrected. You did mention it. When I read your post the first time, I took more from it about the broadheads than I did the weight, but you are correct.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*1 for the mod's*



spurgersalty said:


> That sums it up well. I'm outta this one before I get banneded
> 
> Â©


 how much longer ? :headknock


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Many things could have happened:

Poor shot

String jump

Weak poundage setting on bow

Dull broadhead

Took too long of a shot and had poor FPS at time of impact.

Or a combination of any of these.

Better that it was harvested than found a rotten corpse either way.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

utap1 said:


> Bow hunters = wounded deer
> I know a lot of y'all are good. But the majority are just guys tryin to get a jump on the season and don't practice near enough. That's just the leases I've been on. I've helped track a lot of wounded deer. I've seen guys that can't hit a bail of hay. But think they can hit a deer out of a darn tree


I have seen the same exact thing with gun hunters. I've been at Academy many Thursdays or Fridays before the opening gun season on that Saturday and seen many guys just then buying their rifles.

Heck, I asked on guy how he was going to sight it in and he said it was already bore sighted and didn't need to do anything else. I asked him if this was his first time on a lease and he said yes.


----------

